# Wilco's Stargate SG1 Zat Gun!



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's the latest kit from the Sarge, it's a 2 piece 1;1 resin kit of the Zat guns from _Stargate SG1_. the two pieces are the main gun (shown) and a tail piece that attaches to the back of the cobra head. At first glance it's very nicely cast from sarge's usual black resin, and has a lot of detail molded in. Sarge ingeniously put the pour sprue at the front of the bottom "hinge', so the snake-like head and scales on the gun are very cleanly cast, this guy's gonna need minimal clean-up and prep work. Black resin does not photo well, in person this is a pretty dramatic looking piece and I look forward to adding it to my collection.

Sarge is charging $35.00 & $5 shipping for these. I _think_ he mention this was cast off a actual stunt prop, but we've discussed so many prop guns don't hold me to that.Can you elaborate, Sarge? 

I have to confess I'm not the biggest SG1 fan, so I've only seen this onscreen a few times. Anybody have any good links that show the prop's color scheme? I remember it as being bronzish with a bright purple tail.....











I'll post better pics after it's primered, this guy looks mean in person!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Zat looks cool to me!

Huzz


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

This kit goes together pretty quick, after attaching the crest to the head, it was pretty much ready for sanding and then priming. I used my usual Krylon ultra-black as the primer, and Duplicolor Acrylic Auto lacquer "gunmetal" as the basecoat. To simulate the glowing tail, I added a few drops of Testors Acrylic "Violet" to some Future, mixed the heck out of it, then airbrushed it on in light translucent coats. I think the tinted Future is a nice effect over the gunmetal finish. Now for some antiquing and weathering!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

That's looking very nice so far. :thumbsup: Fabulous work too. Keep the pictures coming! hey - are you planning to use this as part of a Star Gate SG-1 based Halloween costume?

Huzz


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I can just see Lee on Halloween, wearing a Jaffa costume and hearding his children around: 

*Children, Cree! Creeeeeee!* 

:lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Scott, looking very good! The violet turned out very good. 

Now hurry up!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Here she is finished and weathered. I used Rub "N" Buff "Antique Gold" to add the gold accents over the gunmetal. To simulate the verdigris/weathering, first I made a very thin wash of Badger Opaque "white" with a drop of Badger Opaque 'green" and water till I had an appropiate light green very thin mixture. I pretty much slopped this over the whole gun, then dabbed it away in patches trying to match photo's of the gun's weathering pattern. after that dried to a haze, I applied a slightly darker greenish wash made from tube oils and rubbing alcohol, and drybrushed this over the more heavily weathered areas. Then I sealed the whole gun _lightly_ with Krylon krystal Clear to give the whole thing a uniform metallic sheen, otherwise the contrast between the flat weathering and the lacquer finish looks a little fake. I'm really happy with how this turned out, it's a lot different from most sci-fi guns!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Beautiful! I hope I do half as good as you, on my pistol. You are the best!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Awesome work on that, Scott! Looks like a custom-job for one of the systems lords. Ba'al, perhaps...? 

So, you gonna dress up like a Jaffa for Halloween to escort the kidlets?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Awesome work on that, Scott! Looks like a custom-job for one of the systems lords. Ba'al, perhaps...?
> 
> So, you gonna dress up like a Jaffa for Halloween to escort the kidlets?


I get no say in the Halloween costume decision these days, the wife usually picks a theme and the three guys (me & the boys) in the household just suffer the humiliation in silence and all pray we don't run into anybody we know.

In my slimmer single days, Halloween was by far my favorite holiday, I always dressed up as Mr Data complete with my trusty playmates tricorder and phaser, not because I'm a huge TNG or Brent Spiner fan, but because I accidentally discovered in the early nineties a fair number of women responded to it very positively. Seriously. Women are weird.

Back on topic, thanks for the kind words, Lloyd and Jeff, but Sarge deserves most of the praise, this kit requires very little work and at that price it's kind of a no-brainer for SG1 and prop gun fans.

Oh well, back to sanding and filling that frakkin' _Enterprise_!


----------



## Commander Dan (Mar 22, 2001)

I actually got one of these from Sarge a year or two back, though it didn’t come with the "fin" on the back; I had to make that from sheet styrene myself. Anyway, here are a few pics of mine; painted black and airbrushed with a bronze/gunmetal mix.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice paint job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looks Very Good! Nice to see another build.


----------



## chappyk (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey Guys:

How would I get a hold of Sarge to order a Zat gun?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

chappyk said:


> Hey Guys:
> 
> How would I get a hold of Sarge to order a Zat gun?


yes please!

The Zat is a very dark gunmetal and bronze (dark) with green patina drybrushed throughout.


----------

